# New Adjacent Swap for 2x2x2



## Pendragon (Jan 22, 2011)

by using cubexplorer, and trying about 45 algorithms, 
i found this T-perm which i think is the best one
U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10 HTM)

comment and say me what you think about it!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2011)

Remove the AUF at the beginning and recognize the swap in the back, and it's 9 moves. I like the alg more than the T perm, but less than a J perm.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love it, compared to the one I was using before. And quite coincidently I've been learning guimond.


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2011)

I use J-perm because it gives you an extra corner cut.


----------



## Weston (Jan 22, 2011)

This alg is basically adding adj-opp (R U' L U2 R' U L') to opp-opp (R2 F2 R2) and canceling a move.



Julian said:


> I use J-perm because it gives you an extra corner cut.


What?


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2011)

Between the fourth and fifth move of the standard J-perm, you're corner cutting on the bottom. In he T-perm, these two moves are separated. I think that's why most people prefer J over T. I don't really know how to word this, I'm just trying to explain why I like J better.


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, can we please be clear that what you have there is not a T permutation. It is an adj corner swap for 2x2.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> Also, can we please be clear that what you have there is not a T permutation. It is an adj corner swap for 2x2.


Technically it isn't a T perm
But the topic is very clearly a T-Perm *for 2x2x2* and that is how most people refer to this case (or as J-Perm, or for me: A-Perm). Nobody is confused about the non-usefulness for this alg on 3x3x3.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 23, 2011)

How are you executing this alg? It doesnt flow very well for me.


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 23, 2011)

yes, it is not a T perm, but it has the same effect and most people identify this case with "T" (because usually is the solver algorithm used)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> most people identify this case with "T" (because usually is the solver algorithm used)


 
No, most people use a J-perm.


----------

